# New US State Dept Travel Advisory Format



## lat19n (Aug 19, 2017)

fwiw : apparently starting today the State Dept has introduced a new 4 level advisory scheme.

https://travel.state.gov/content/travel/en/traveladvisories/traveladvisories/mexico-travel-advisory.html


----------

